# Can't connect to pc



## jumico (Jan 15, 2012)

When I connect my vibrant to my pc it just says usb device not recognized. In the device manager it says unknown device. I've installed the drivers but that doesn't change anything. I purchased this phone bricked but I can get into download mode by holding volume up and power. I realize that other people have similar issues but I've been unable to find a solution. Is there a fix for this? Is it possible that incorrect software was flashed to the phone to prevent it from connecting? Thank you for your time.
Edit: I forgot to mention that I've tried different cables, plugs, and computers. I guess it may be a bad usb port.
Edit 2: It turns out a lot of people have similar issues and fix it by changing cables, cleaning the usb port, and repetition. These don't seem to be working for me.


----------

